# ABC's Hottest Shows are Coming to DVD This Summer!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GREY’S ANATOMY:

THE COMPLETE ELEVENTH SEASON



Venture Even Deeper into the Heart of “Grey’s Anatomy”

with Never-Before-Seen Bonus Features Available Only on DVD



Bring the Thunder Home on August 18th 





Synopsis: It’s time to bring the thunder as the doctors of Grey Sloan Memorial face stunning surprises, unprecedented challenges and life changing decisions in ABC’s Grey’s Anatomy: Complete Eleventh Season. 

Primetime television’s most riveting hour hits new heights as secrets of the past come to light and critical choices shape the future. Relationships are in turmoil as things between Callie and Arizona cool – and Owen and Amelia’s romance ignites. April and Jackson face a heartbreaking tragedy. Meanwhile, Meredith makes a stunning family discovery as opportunities pull Derek further away. And Maggie’s shocking announcement proves that blood is thicker than water.

Experience every pulse-pounding moment of the electrifying eleventh season with this 24-episode collection, and venture even deeper into the heart of Grey’s Anatomy with never-before-seen bonus features available only on DVD.

Cast: “Grey’s Anatomy” stars Ellen Pompeo as Meredith Grey, Patrick Dempsey as Derek Shepherd, Justin Chambers as Alex Karev, Chandra Wilson as Miranda Bailey, James Pickens, Jr. as Richard Webber, Sara Ramirez as Callie Torres, Kevin McKidd as Owen Hunt, Jessica Capshaw as Arizona Robbins, Jesse Williams as Jackson Avery, Sarah Drew as April Kepner, Caterina Scorsone as Amelia Shepherd, Camilla Luddington as Josephine “Jo” Wilson, Jerrika Hinton as Stephanie Edwards and Kelly McCreary as Margaret “Maggie” Pierce.



Executive Producers: 

“Grey’s Anatomy” was created and is executive-produced by Shonda Rhimes (“Scandal,” “Private Practice,” “Introducing Dorothy Dandridge”). Betsy Beers (“Scandal,” “Private Practice,” “Casanova”), Mark Gordon (“Saving Private Ryan”), Rob Corn (“Chicago Hope”), William Harper, Stacy McKee and Zoanne Clack are executive producers. “Grey’s Anatomy” is an ABC Studios production.



Bonus Features: SPOTLIGHT: CATERINA SCORSONE – Get to know long-time ShondaLand actress Caterina Scorsone. From her days on “Private Practice” to joining the cast of “Grey’s Anatomy,” Caterina has fabulously portrayed Dr. Amelia Shepherd, little sister of Dr. Derek Shepherd. Find out how she came to the role, what it is like to be a series regular on two of Shonda’s shows and what a typical day on set is like for her.

EXTENDED EPISODE – An extended version of Episode #1124 “You’re My Home.”

HOW TO SAY GOODBYE – Show Creator Shonda Rhimes reflects on the heartbreaking loss of the show’s character Dr. Derek Shepherd, aka McDreamy.

DELETED SCENES – Back from the dead, these scenes have a new life on DVD. 

IN STITCHES – Check out the cast cutting up in and out of the OR.



Release Date: August 18, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles

Run Time: Approximately 1,032 minutes (24 episodes/6 discs) (excludes bonus)

Rating: TV14 DLSV

Studio ABC Studios

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1


————————————————————


America’s Favorite Crime Fighting Couple Take on Their Most Fascinating Cases Yet!



CASTLE: THE COMPLETE SEVENTH SEASON



Own the 2015 People’s Choice Awards® Winner for “Favorite TV Crime Drama”

on DVD September 1st



Get Even More “Castle” with Exclusive Never-Before-Seen Bonus Features





Synopsis: 

The wedding bells are ringing, but will Castle and Beckett really tie the knot? An astonishing turn of events tears television’s most loveable couple apart in a captivating new season of ABC’s beloved and inspired series. Experience every unforgettable moment with Castle: The Complete Seventh Season.

On the biggest day of his life, Castle is nowhere to be found... and it’s not because he has cold feet. Now, in a season of brilliant twists and turns, Castle and Beckett take on New York City’s most fascinating cases while they try to solve the mystery of their own relationship. Join them as they hunt for an “Invisible Man” with psychic powers and witness the return of their deadly rival, Dr. Kelly Nieman. Then dive even deeper into the fantastic world of Castle with exclusive bonus features available only on DVD!



Talent/Cast: “Castle” stars Nathan Fillion as Richard Castle, Stana Katic as Kate Beckett,
Seamus Dever as Kevin Ryan, Jon Huertas as Javier Esposito, Tamala Jones as Lanie Parish, Molly Quinn as Alexis Castle and Susan Sullivan as Martha Rodgers.

Creator: Andrew W. Marlowe 

Bonus Features: AUDIO COMMENTARIES – “Driven” episode with Director Rob Bowman, cast Jon Huertas and Seamus Dever, and Writer David Amann; “Reckoning” episode with Nathan Fillion and Michael Mosley, Creator/Executive Producer/Writer Andrew W. Marlowe and Executive Producer/Director Rob Bowman.



RAGING HEAT WEBMERCIAL – Castle goes viral in this uncut Raging Heat webmercial.



“DEFINITION OF LOVE” PERFORMED BY SHAY-JEAN THE DYNAMIC DUO – The never- before-seen, DVD exclusive music video that Ryan and Esposito created for Castle and Beckett.



THE CAST BEHIND THE CAST – They are known as background and stand-ins, but for the cast and crew of “Castle,” their role is an essential part of the atmosphere that creates a realistic setting on the show and makes it possible to finish each episode on time. The cast will introduce us to some of the familiar, and not so familiar, faces of those who have been with the show for many seasons, as we go behind the scenes for a day in their life on “Castle.”



BLOOPERS

DELETED SCENES

Director:  Varies by Episode

Writers: Varies by Episode


Release Date: September 1, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, Spanish, and French Subtitles


Run Time: Approximately 966 minutes (23 episodes/5 discs) (excludes bonus) 

Rating: TV PG DLSV

Studio: ABC Studios

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1

————————————————————

Where on Earth is Olivia Pope? 



SCANDAL: THE COMPLETE FOURTH SEASON



Relive Every Intense Moment as You Explore the Darkest Corridors of 
Private Obsession and Political Corruption in Television’s Hottest Show



Every Thrilling Episode Available on DVD August 11th





Synopsis: Amidst a barrage of seduction, betrayal, conspiracy and murder, ultimate “fixer” Olivia Pope (Kerry Washington) is pushed to her limits in ABC’s gripping “Scandal: The Complete Fourth Season.”



After the shocking events surrounding President Grant’s re-election, a newly fragile Olivia has gone off the grid. But her plan to “stand in the sun” with Jake is derailed when Quinn tracks her down with news of Harrison’s death. Once back in D.C., Olivia struggles to reconnect with her embittered “gladiators.” There, she’s finally forced to confront the unspeakable evil her father has wrought. And once she chooses sides against him, there’s no turning back. Meanwhile, the traitorous Vice President uses Olivia to blackmail Fitz with devastating results.



Relive every intense moment as you explore the darkest corridors of private obsession and political corruption in all 22 episodes. Also featuring exclusive, never-before-seen bonus features available only on DVD, “Scandal’s” pulse-pounding fourth season will leave you gasping for breath!



Cast: “Scandal” stars Kerry Washington as Olivia Pope, Guillermo Diaz as Huck, Darby Stanchfield as Abby Whelan, Katie Lowes as Quinn Perkins, Tony Goldwyn as President Fitzgerald Grant, Jeff Perry as Cyrus Beene, Bellamy Young as Mellie Grant, Joshua Malina as David Rosen and Scott Foley as Jake Ballard.



Creator & Executive

Producer: Shonda Rhimes



Executive Producers: Betsy Beers, Mark Wilding



Bonus Features: 2 EXTENDED EPISODES – An extended version of the season finale episode, “You Can’t Take Command,” and “No More Blood.”



THE FIXER – Kerry Washington portrays Olivia Pope, founder of Olivia Pope & Associates, and a longtime friend of the Grant Presidency and the White House. In her role Kerry portrays a woman who is both fierce and vulnerable. In this piece we spend the day with Kerry on and off set and see what it takes to wear the White Hat.



OUTTAKES – Some things cannot be “fixed.”




Release Date: August 11, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles


Run Time: Approximately 924 minutes (22 episodes/5 discs) (excludes bonus)

Rating: TV14 DLSV

Studio ABC Studios

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1

————————————————————

Your Last Chance to Get Revenge!



REVENGE: THE COMPLETE FOURTH
AND FINAL SEASON



Secrets Come Full Circle in Television’s Most Riveting Drama as Victoria Grayson Begins Her Own Mission of Revenge on Emily Thorne



Own Every Electrifying Episode of the Fourth and Final Season, Available on DVD August 25th





Synopsis: Enter the tantalizing and twisted world of the Hamptons and prepare for a family reunion like no other. A startling new adversary emerges and the ultimate secret is revealed in ABC’s Revenge: The Complete Fourth and Final Season.



This will not be a quiet summer for Emily Thorne. As Memorial Day approaches, her world is rocked by an astonishing revelation. Dark secrets will cause Emily to question the choices she's made, just as Victoria Grayson begins going down her own twisted path of vengeance. Relationships simmer, bonds are tested, and lifelong rivals unite against a frightening common foe, in the final season overflowing with seduction, suspense and surprise.



Experience every electrifying moment of television’s most riveting drama, and discover even more secrets with never-before-seen bonus features available only on DVD. >From the very first episode to the stunning conclusion, the powerful addiction of Revenge’s captivating fourth and final season becomes impossible to resist!



Cast: “Revenge” stars Emily VanCamp as Emily Thorne, Madeleine Stowe as Victoria Grayson,
Gabriel Mann as Nolan Ross, Nick Wechsler as Jack Porter, James Tupper as David Clarke, Karine Vanasse as Margaux LeMarchal, Brian Hallisay as Ben Hunter and Elena Satine as Louise Ellis.



Creator: Mike Kelley



Bonus Features: Bloopers

Deleted Scenes

Release Date: August 25, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles

Run Time: Approximately 966 minutes (23 episodes/5 discs) (excludes bonus)

Rating: TV14 DLSV

Studio ABC Studios

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1


————————————————————


The Stakes – and the Heat – Continue to Rise to a Fever Pitch!



NASHVILLE: THE COMPLETE THIRD SEASON



Featuring Two Live Music Performances and the Answer to the Cliffhanger Question Viewers Have Been Waiting For: Will Rayna Pick Deacon or Luke? 



Own Every Thrilling Episode, Available on DVD September 1st



Synopsis: The stakes – and the heat – continue to rise to a fever pitch in the explosive third season of ABC’s Nashville.

For superstars Rayna James (Connie Britton) and Juliette Barnes (Hayden Panettiere), the choices they make will have far-reaching, life-altering consequences. Desperately torn between Deacon and Luke, will Rayna trust her heart or her head? And after Juliette makes a shocking discovery, can she repair her relationship with Avery – even in the wake of her staggering act of betrayal? Meanwhile, a fragile Scarlett cleans up her act, moves in with Deacon and tries to help him through a devastating personal crisis.

Against a backdrop of deception, seduction and forbidden passion, guilty secrets and secret agendas are ultimately revealed. Relive all 22 sexy, “sin-tillating” episodes, featuring thrilling musical performances, with Nashville: The Complete Third Season on DVD.



Cast: “Nashville” stars Connie Britton as Rayna Jaymes, Hayden Panettiere as Juliette Barnes, Clare Bowen as Scarlett O’Connor, Chris Carmack as Will Lexington, Will Chase as Luke Wheeler, Eric Close as Teddy Conrad, Charles Esten as Deacon Clayborne, Oliver Hudson as Jeff Fordham, Jonathan Jackson as Avery Barkley, Sam Palladio as Gunnar Scott, Lennon Stella as Maddie Conrad and Maisy Stella as Daphne Conrad.



Creator: Callie Khouri




Executive Producers: Dee Johnson, Callie Khouri and Steve Buchanan



Release Date: September 1, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles


Run Time: Approximately 946 minutes (22 episodes/5 discs) (excludes bonus)

Rating: TV PG DLSV

Studios: Lionsgate, ABC Studios and Opry Entertainment

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1


————————————————————


SAG Award Winner Viola Davis Stars in the Seductive, Thrilling New Drama from the Executive Producers of “Grey’s Anatomy” and “Scandal”



HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER:

THE COMPLETE FIRST SEASON



Own TV’s Hottest New Drama on DVD August 4th





Synopsis: Dangerous. Mesmerizing. That’s the final verdict on ABC’s “How To Get Away With Murder,” the sexy ensemble drama where brilliant and seductive Annalise Keating (Viola Davis – Screen Actors Guild Awards® Winner for Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in Drama Series for “How To Get Away With Murder”) dominates her classroom as powerfully as she dominates the courtroom.



Each year, she chooses several top law students to assist with her high-profile, albeit morally ambiguous, court cases. But the lines between defending and committing murder soon begin to blur when Annalise and her students become intimately involved in a sordid homicide that could destroy them all.



Ride this raw, intense rollercoaster with all 15 episodes; plus, experience exclusive, never-before-seen bonus features available only on DVD. “How To Get Away With Murder: The Complete First Season” – from its first frame to its last – this new national obsession exhibits “intent to thrill” in the first degree.

Cast: “How To Get Away With Murder” stars Viola Davis as Annalise Keating, Billy Brown as Nate Lahey, Alfred Enoch as Wes Gibbins, Jack Falahee as Connor Walsh, Katie Findlay as Rebecca Sutter, Aja Naomi King as Michaela Pratt, Matt McGorry as Asher Millstone, Karla Souza as Laurel Castillo, Charlie Weber as Frank Delfino and Liza Weil as Bonnie Winterbottom.



Creator &

Executive Producer: Peter Nowalk



Executive Producers: Shonda Rhimes, Betsy Beers, Bill D’Elia



Bonus Features: First Year Law – Welcome to Keating & Associates. Not your average law firm, or your average TV legal drama. In this piece we take a closer look at the show and its fast paced, time shifting style. We will meet the Keating 5 as well as Annalise and her associates to learn about how the cast is enjoying their success and getting used to a fast paced smart show.



“Bye Felicia” Music Video It’s Asher’s last day of college, he’s been accepted to the ultra prestigious Middleton Law School and to make things even more dope, his dad has just sent him a big fat congratulation check. His investments are already on point, so this is just fun money. He’s about to send off his Frat brothers with the freshest party his Ivy League campus has ever seen. We’re going to follow him from the time he wakes up and counts his blessings, through pre-gaming, getting turnt up and throwing down until the break of dawn yo. At least that’s Asher’s plan. In reality we’ll see a guy flexing pretty hard to look a lot more baller than he actually is. Still he’ll almost pull it off. And that’s the joy of it.



Deleted Scenes – Unseen moments from Season 1.



Bloopers – Who says murder isn’t funny? Check out some of the lighter moments and goof-ups from HTGAWM.


Release Date: August 4, 2015

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles


Run Time: Approximately 630 minutes (15 episodes/4 discs) (excludes bonus)

Rating: TV14 DLSV

Studio ABC Studios

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The sad thing is that I have not seen any of those tv shows. I must not be keeping up with ABC. 

Anybody know if any of them are even worth checking out?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

most of them are "meh"... "How to Get Away With Murder" is brand new so I'll hopefully be reviewing it for you guys to see how it is, but the fact that you're not watching "Castle" means Santa may have to put you on his naughty list.. It is by far one of my most favorite "episodic" series out there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How to get away with murder is interesting, I think you need to go into it with a certain mindset but it's decent. I don't care for some of the charictures lifestyle choices And the need to include it in this show but that is my opinion.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> How to get away with murder is interesting, I think you need to go into it with a certain mindset but it's decent. I don't care for some of the charictures lifestyle choices And the need to include it in this show but that is my opinion.


I'm going to go in with a completely blank slate, so I'll keep you guys updated


----------

